# Windows Neuinstall: keine Festplatte gefunden - RAID schuld?



## Herbboy (30. März 2010)

Ein Kumpel von mir hat ein Sony Vaio VGN-AR41S. Da sind 2 Festplatten drin, je 160Gb. Eine von beiden ist wohl defekt und wurde entfernt, nun wollen wir Vista da neu installieren - es klappt auch anfangs, nur: das setup findet keine Platte...

Ist da vlt. RAID schuld, kann das sein, dass die beiden PLatten vorher als RAID konfiguriert waren? Das Problem: ich weiß nicht mal, ob das Modell RAID hat udn wenn ja: wie man in das Menü kommt. Beim Booten kommt der Schirm mit "press <taste> to enter setup" nur ganz kurz, man kann nix erkennen - habe durch rumpribieren nur rausgefunden, dass F2 das normale BIOS ist, da kann man aber nix mit RAID sehen/einstellen...

Bei Sony finden sich ausschließlich Anleitungen, die nur was nutzen, wenn man aus einem noch funktonierenden Windows heraus was retten will oder mit einer vorher erstellten Sicherungskopie was wiederherstellen will... 

Weiß da einer bescheid?

thx


----------



## axel25 (31. März 2010)

Tja, Support anschreiben und fragen wie man ins BIOS kommt, würde ich sagen!
Liegt höchstwahrscheinlich an der alten RAID-Konfiguration.


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2010)

Naja, wäre rel. dringend... Weiß denn keiner, wie man ins RAID-menü kommen würde?


----------



## 3V!L (1. April 2010)

Lad dir doch von der SONY HP den RAID Treiber runter und bind diesen wärend der Vista Installation ein.


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2010)

Er hatte Treiber runtergeladen, da wurde nix erkannt - kann aber nicht garantieren, dass er es korrekt gemacht hat.


----------



## axel25 (4. April 2010)

Hm, ins normale BIOS und unter Main oder so suchen. Einfach mal suchen


----------

